# Landscape/Hardscape Project for WET Backyard



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Well I thought pictures were going to follow but I can't find the manage attachments option


----------



## david86camaro (Apr 15, 2016)

I believe they limit attachments when you have very few posts, so after you do some more posting you should be able to post pictures. 
By the way it sounds like you did a good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Finally can post pictures. Here are a few for the beginning of the project. Started in May so the ground was soaked to say the least. Tearing the yard up with the Kubota was definately the best part!


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

A few more pictures of the drain pipe and getting ready for stone.


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Finishing up laying the drain pipe. I need to dig a bigger pond in the back corner so it can drain better. There is an unbelievable ammount of water back there that I need to move! It was like a waterfall when I dug that trench!


----------



## david86camaro (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice work so many people don't think about water control in there yards, definitely a good start to you yard. Can't wait to see the rest of the pictures of how it turned out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

As a Civil Engineer I lick my chops to improve water runoff every chance I get haha. This one is a bit of a stump though. My walkout basement and backyard are the lowest spots on my property. Everything drains here. How do you overcome gravity w/o power? (Dig a bigger hole apparently) :vs_bulb:


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Starting the retaining wall and laying some crushed stone with landscape fabric behind the wall to prevent heaving during the freeze/thaw season. Then starting to tear down the chicken coop and move it into place for the cabana build.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice job. Lots of 'bull work' but any job that requires a tractor is a fun job. Man, that is some heavy looking clay!


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah a big portion of the earth moving I have done was with a good old shovel. I had to pull 25+ stumps with an axe and a comealong before I started this project... that was exhausting. When I got the backhoe I was interested to see how deep the clay went. It went deeper than the backhoe arm could reach (6'+). No wonder nothing drains at my house!


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Sand was delivered. Laying down some landscape fabric, sand, then compacting and leveling the sand. Old man helped me lay the pavers down! This is when things really started to take shape!


----------



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

This is looking great. I really appreciate you sharing the pictures with the forum.


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Been busy for a bit but here are some photos of me finishing the pavers, relaxing with some road soda's and a fire, then rebuilding the chicken coop into a cabana.


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Finishing up the cabana, TV and Cable installed.


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Mini fridge, Roll down screen fit perfectly to secure the front opening! Finishing up and doing some gardening and planting to make it look good around the retaining wall!


----------



## GreatNorthEast (Feb 1, 2017)

Bought a Hot Tub off craigslist for $100. Fixed it up and painted it for about $35, ready to roll! Everything is holding up well through this rough week of winter in Maine. Over 52" of snow in the past 8 days... but that's why I built this getaway, sure is peaceful!


----------

